# Beta Blocker Question



## Tink22 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello,

I just have a quick question. Has anyone used a Beta Blocker for anxiety?

Did it help, did they cause weight gain, or insomnia, and were they hard to get off of?

I have also read they can be dangerous.

Thank you.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Find the underlining cause of your anxiety.

Too much hormone can cause it.

Just the difficulty treating this disease will cause it too.

It usually as nothing to do with your thyroid but the disease makes everything worse,

"I found my anxiety comes from being a caregiver to my 91 year old Father".

5mg of diazepam cuts my anxiety down to a tolerable level.

I'm not a big fan of takin drugs but I'm less of a fan of anxiety,,,,,


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Never used a Beta Blocker for Anxiety.

Do you have some current lab's with (ranges)?

I started on Lorazapam for anxiety early in my DX and now they only will prescribe Clonazepam for insomnia.

I rarely have anxiety anymore and only when my levels are on the high side. I use them for sleep more than anything as sleeping pills have a longer hangover.

If your thyroid levels are off - either hypo or hyper you can experience more anxiety.

A beta blocker may lower your FT-3 levels.


----------



## Tink22 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you for answering.

Sadly I cannot take Benzodiazapines, as I am allergic. So trying to find another medication to stop the anxiety.

I know the source, however, once my anxiety is kicked off, I have a heck of a time getting it to stop on my own, and

often times need medication help.

So was wondering if someone who has taken beta blockers could answer my questions.

I also was wondering if I will have rebound anxiety when getting off of it or not?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Tink22 said:


> Thank you for answering.
> 
> Sadly I cannot take Benzodiazapines, as I am allergic. So trying to find another medication to stop the anxiety.
> 
> ...


Can you please post some recent labs with (ranges) please?


----------



## Tink22 (Oct 11, 2018)

Lovlkn,

Free T4 by Dialysis/mass spec is .075 -

Ref. Range 0.8 - 1.7

Thyroxine (T4) Free Direct, S is 1.03 -

Ref. Range 0.82 - 1.77

TSH is 9.430 -

Ref. Range 0.450 - 4.500

Free T3 is 3.6 -

Ref. Range 2.0 - 4.4

R-T3 is 19.1 -

Ref. Range 9.2 - 24.1

TgAb + Thyroglobulin, IMA or RIA is <1.0 -

Ref. Range 0.0 - 0.9

Thyroglobulin by IMA is 88.8 -

Ref. Range 1.5 - 38.5

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab is 42 -

Ref. Range - 34

Ferritin, Serum is 1.18 -

Ref. Range 1.17 - 1.32

Cortisol is 3.8 -

Ref. Range Am. 6.2 - -19.4

Ref. Range Pm. 2.3 - 11.9

Thyroid Ultrasound is normal. No Goiter, no Nodules etc.

There were as of Dec. 17th, 2018

I mostly would just like to know if I will have any rebound anxiety if I take it for like a week, just to get me over the panic attacks.... I have heard and read that beta blockers can be used off label for anxiety. i am also tired of having a racing heart from Hashi's, which started long before the anxiety did.


----------



## Tink22 (Oct 11, 2018)

Also is there something wrong with this site? I can't click the button to follow this topic, and I can't edit posts, nor private message anyone....


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I usually hear of beta blockers being a problem with this issue. But I don't have personal experience.

I actually understand they are used to treat hyperthyroidism (Graves). So that would be a sign they are probably not good for someone that is hypo.


----------



## Tink22 (Oct 11, 2018)

Okay thank you GOLGO13. Bummer.


----------

